# Ajs Triggers and Snappersaurus



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

beautiful day out. stayed within 20 miles and got a good number of triggers and more barely short ajs that we wanted to count! lost some good ones to wrecks but not a keeper in the boat. Highlight of the day was this mondo 34lb on the boga grip snapper from state waters. hope he remembers us come june!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn what a snapper!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ no doubt^^^^


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That's a Bigun!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Dadgumm that snapper is big!! Hopefully you can hook that one again June 1st!


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

gotta dig the shoe/sock combo, better safe than sorry, don't wanna slip, before you guys smash this comment, do yourself a favor and look at that pic, it's hilarious


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dang, thats a biggun Vince, glad you were able to get out on such a nice day and enjoy your time home before heading back into the hard core infantry training.

Thanks for your service brother!

Jimmy


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What a nice day to water ski from those pictures of flat seas


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about, hope you put a gps tracker on him! lol
Great report and cool pics.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Fake report and fake fish. Red snapper are overfished, and we continue to overfish every year, creating a smaller population, dominated by smaller fish. If you don't believe me, just ask the NMFS. They'll tell you.


----------



## Spearman13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Were y'all jigging for the aj's? Went out this weekend and couldn't get them to touch live bait but they were tearing up the jigs. Nice snapper!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice BIG red snapper :thumbup:. You will remember this one for years to come. I think that is a lot of what fishing is to many. Memories made and kept for years.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Man I was afraid the Team Recess guys would have wanted that big boy for a deep drop bait! JK. That's the biggest RS I've seen posted on here in a few years that wasn't a pic from years ago. Great post and fish.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Holly molly!! Now that's a hog of a snapper. I was a kid the last time I seen one that big. Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Stud snapper


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Spearman13 said:


> Were y'all jigging for the aj's? Went out this weekend and couldn't get them to touch live bait but they were tearing up the jigs. Nice snapper!


Yeah we jigged up a bunch of shorts...we could only get them to bite freelined baits..as soon as they'd swim down 30' or so they'd get chomped instantly...just couldn't find any over 29 1/2" haha


----------



## Jesfgse (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^^ no doubt^^^^


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice report. That snapper is a beast!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

What pound test did you catch that snapper on? 20 pound or less that might be a line class state record? MONSTER FISH!!!


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

nice fish great report


----------

